# for sale FULL Megasquirt II v3.0 + ALL the extras -cheap



## jk35 (Sep 1, 2008)

I want out of the Megasquirt business
COMPLETE PACKAGE FOR SALE:
-Jimstim (complete and fully functional)
-Megasquirt II v3.0 Standalone EMS (assembled through firmware loading -MSextra)
-Diy harness (nice!)
-Map Daddy 4 bar MAP sensor (nib)
-PWM IAC control mod kit (TIP120 NIB)
-3 additional BIP373 coil driver kits (nib)
-tuning cable
-power transformer for JimStim
-GM CLT/IAT sensor with pigtail
-JBPERF Peak and hold board kit (NIB)
-4 Seimens 72lb fuel injectors (LOW-Z NIB)
-used Weller WTCPT...the kickass blue one...solder station + about $75 worth of new tips
cord to the iron is shaky and should be fixed or replaced, but it works
This was assembled step by step VERBATIM with a lot of support from DIY Autotune
I left off at the step where I loaded firmware on the MS, and then couldn't get my PC to download and install the Megatune software correctly, so it sits as is, and will require further step by step assembly.
Besides the components already installed EVERYTHING else is brand spankin new except the Weller Solder Station I am including in this sale.
I gotta run to the store... let me think about the price while I'm out...
I'm prepared to take a loss though. If you are looking to buy a Megasquirt system here is your chance to get EVERYTHING you need down to the solder station (I'll even throw in a half roll of Kester solder + enough miscellaneous bits and pieces/ESD proof tweezers and wrist strap... you will have EVERYTHING you could possibly need for less than you could ever find it elsewhere.
back in an hour or two with pics and a price.
Interests, questions, want a shoot me a price and make a deal before someone else buys this?????
email me at [email protected]
I carry an iPhone and that is the best way to reach me anytime anywhere
Located in SW Florida
PS leave your number and best time to call if you need to talk
thanks for looking


----------



## jk35 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: for sale FULL Megasquirt II v3.0 + ALL the extras -cheap (jk35)*

here are a couple pics:


----------



## jk35 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: for sale FULL Megasquirt II v3.0 + ALL the extras -cheap (jk35)*

This sale will include everything pictured except the $275 inch/ounce torque driver which was used on everything applicable... I will also include my build log and printouts off the MegaManual forum...
as I said, everything was done step by step, VERBATIM, PRECISELY, 100%, I cut no corners, there is no slip-shod work, there were no hobbiest type tools used on the project.
I even have a $1800 benchtop ESD management station for ESD control and iron tests... everything done was executed as well as it could possibly be executed, and the step where I left off, is the step where you'll begin.
ALL parts components are included, and are all still neatly organized -just as they came to me
for components already used, there is a neat, organized stack of their wrappers/baggies which are included in a seperate ziplock
Folks, you're looking at well over a grand worth of products, and I have performed a good bit of professional quality work for you
I'd like to see $695 for everything described/pictured and have my Megasquirt project become YOUR Megasquirt project. buyer pays actual shipping, and as you can see in the pics, everything is packaged and ready to go out IMMEDIATELY upon receipt of payment.
[email protected]



_Modified by jk35 at 8:00 PM 2/15/2009_


----------



## jk35 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: for sale FULL Megasquirt II v3.0 + ALL the extras -cheap (jk35)*

No interest here?


----------



## jk35 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: for sale FULL Megasquirt II v3.0 + ALL the extras -cheap (jk35)*

willing to seperate:
-all Megasquirt gear
-Fuel Injectors
-Weller solder station + all offered soldering gear
If interested, drop me a message at [email protected]
maybe eBay is a better market medium


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: for sale FULL Megasquirt II v3.0 + ALL the extras -cheap (jk35)*

I.M. sent


----------



## jk35 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: for sale FULL Megasquirt II v3.0 + ALL the extras -cheap (Prof315)*

Hey Prof315, I've never figured out how to send or receive IMs
here on Fourtitude unless both sender AND recipient are online at the same time. I replied to about a half dozen emails today + a couple messages on Audizine. 
In case your message was not one of those, feel free to email me at [email protected]
Melbourne isn't too far from Bonita Springs... Did I understand you're a Tech? I could sure use some suggestions for a VAG experienced and reputable Machine Shop here in Fla. (also need a torque plate for my 058 AEB. which I want bored to 83mm + I also want the valves punched +1mm/5 angle bowl work P&P)

Thanks for your interest, and I hope to hear back from you soon
-Kyle


----------



## timvr6 (Feb 29, 2000)

*Re: for sale FULL Megasquirt II v3.0 + ALL the extras -cheap (jk35)*

Just sent an IM...contact me if you still have this for sale.
thanks


----------



## pneese973 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: for sale FULL Megasquirt II v3.0 + ALL the extras -cheap (jk35)*

What were you setting this up for (i.e. 1.8L, 2.0 16V, ?). I'm looking at getting a megasquirt system for a 2.0 16V swap in a '91 Jetta, but not sure if this would work or not. I'm new to the megasquirt world, but have been looking at it as an option for some time now. Also, I have lots of parts if you're interested in any trades. I have about 200 truckloads of VW parts and about 30 cars!!!!


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: for sale FULL Megasquirt II v3.0 + ALL the extras -cheap (pneese973)*

All this stuff is long gone. I bought it months ago.
Sorry guys.


----------

